# Cable TV Image Pixelating, Snow and Wavy Lines



## debodun (Dec 1, 2020)

Stared recently and it's not on all channels and on the ones doing it, it's intermittent. Some channels pixelate, some have a narrow snowy band that moves from the botton to the top of the video and some have faint vertical wavy undulating lines. I have a CRT TV that's attached to a DTA converter. The cable line come in and attached to teh DTA and another line goes from that to the TV. Of course, I checked the connections and all were as tight as can be. I even tried connecting with shorter coax cables. Made no difference. Unplugged and re-powered the DTA to reboot - no difference. A service call will cost $50. Any idea what's going on - could neighbors Christmas lights be causing interference?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 1, 2020)

Is it satellite?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2020)

No - cable.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 1, 2020)

Way over my head.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2020)

This sounds more like the TV going bad.  You might check with any neighbor who might have service from the same source, and if they are not reporting any issues, it is either the DTA going bad, or most likely, the ancient TV is dying.  Pay the $50 to have it checked out, and if it turns out to be the TV at least there are dozens of good deals going on for new flat screen TV's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2020)

If it cost $50.00 to find out what the problem is I would skip that step and buy a new 32" flat-screen television for $100.00. 

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2020)

I thought about your TV "symptoms" a little more, and I remember you saying something about only having 20 Amp electrical service in your house.  If that is correct, I would surely suspect that your old TV has been "fried".  20 Amp capacity is barely enough to run the lights and a microwave in a small camper....let alone a house.  If you had the TV on, and turned on another appliance that caused the current draw to reach 20 amps, the circuits in the TV could have easily overheated as it tried to maintain its wattage.  

I just can't visualize any house, in today's world, having so little electrical power.  If I were you, I would contact a good electrician to see if your place can be upgraded to 100 Amp service, at a minimum....via installing a new circuit breaker panel, etc.  Most newer houses have 200 amp service.  

If you are correct in stating that your house only has 20 amp service, I would be Very Careful about turning anything on.  If you run anything that causes full current draw, it could easily overheat the wiring, etc., and cause a house fire.


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2020)

Once my mom had a TV on and tried to blow-dry her hair in her bedroom which are on the same circuit and it tripped the breaker. When I want to blow-dry, I have to go down in the kitchen and make sure the refrigerator isn't running - the kitchen and upstairs bathroom are on the same circuit. The breaker box is fairly new, but having a new one doesn't mean I have more amps. Can you tell by a photo of it how much juice I have? The old one is on the left, the new one on the right.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 2, 2020)

The Primary (Upper center) circuit breaker should have a number molded into, or printed on its "handle", and/or the paper label on the inside of the door might have the numbers.....without a Very "close up" picture of the breakers, I can't tell what you have....the molded numbers on the breakers can be a bit hard to read, even close up.   If you can't even run a blow dryer and refrigerator at the same time, that is a Sure sign that your electrical "capacity" is WAY below standard....and puts your appliances, and even the house, at risk for major damage.

At the bare minimum, if there is any question about your electrical service, you should have an electrician carefully inspect your wiring, etc.  If you had the breaker box replaced in the past, and only have 20 amp service, I'm surprised that the electrician didn't give you a long list of "cautions".


----------



## bowmore (Dec 2, 2020)

I think she may not be looking at the main breaker. I agree with Don M. Look at the breaker at the top. Just by looking at the panel, I bet she has 100 amp service


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll have to look the next time I'm in the cellar.


----------

